# Hello Other Marques - the Darkside beckons ...



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I need to reorganise the cars with my son learning to drive in September - so I'm thinking a Yaris or Corsa for him and his mum, which means I'll have to drive the family bus for a couple of years.

I'm leaning towards a BMW 320D or 330D at the mo - does anyone know when the engine spec changed on the 320D, as looking on the web I see widely differing mpgs between June 2007 and October 2007 models ? Or are BMW dealers as crap as Audi ones ? The 335 is tempting, as I am only doing big miles on aeroplanes at the mo, but we'll see.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

The BMW specs changed in September - see here http://www.businesscar.co.uk/story.asp?storycode=1568

You'll be able to tell from the logbook CO2 if it's an updated model or not.

There's a big difference in performance between 320d/330d/335 so I think you need to decide which one you want first, then choose an ideal trim/spec etc. The 325d isn't a bad compromise between them all.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

I take it that will mean the TT has to go :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Or keep what you currently have, and let him buy something for himself. :wink:

He's a very lucky boy if you change cars, just so he's got something to practice in!


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

jampott said:


> Or keep what you currently have, and let him buy something for himself. :wink:
> 
> He's a very lucky boy if you change cars, just so he's got something to practice in!


I agree with *jampott*. You will loose more money selling the TT and buying something else than buying an old Corsa and insuring it in your name with your son as a named driver.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

jampott said:


> Or keep what you currently have, and let him buy something for himself. :wink:
> 
> He's a very lucky boy if you change cars, just so he's got something to practice in!


His Mum needs a smaller car too as she keep crashing the CRV :x


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Or keep what you currently have, and let him buy something for himself. :wink:
> ...


Get her some driving lessons then! :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I would certainly recommend the x30d engine. Though I must admit, I'm already craving more power in mine. :lol:


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Driven a 2004 330d (204hp) and the current 335d (286hp) and have to say the difference between the two is quite big!

believe there a change in the engine last september as other have mentioned which means that the 335d is slightly higher on the bhp and also a lot lower on the emissions. around the 175 mark for co2.

if you used to the acceleration and performance on the 2.0T? then the 335d will be comparable. however mid-range on the 335 is another league.

mid range on the 330d isn't too bad but once you've driven the 335d you won't want to go back.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks guys, I'll book myself some test drives - and also look into what the insurance would be like on a small cheap car in wife / sons name


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Or keep what you currently have, and let him buy something for himself. :wink:
> ...


Spatial awareness challenges eh? :wink:

I am a fan of the 3.0d engine (all variants) for everyday road driving. the 2.0d is OK, but narrower power band and nothing like as smooth and lusty as the 3.0 six.

A 335d is a potent tool - a league above a 2.0TT.

The 3.0 325d is best of bunch for emissions vs power (197hp), and still easily remapped to 278hp. It is the same engine as the 231hp 330d but with different engine map.

The forthcoming 323d has a bi turbo 4 pot good for 204hp, and this is the engine getting good review in the 1 series. Dont think this is orderable yet though.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Gary - I thought the 3/525d engine was twin turbo?

I've not investigated it, but just after I bought mine, I read a post on E60 saying that if you can't get the 535d then the 525d was the next best bet as it was twin turbo and the 530d was just a single. :?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

garyc said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Yes Gary, either that as simple as not looking where she is going :evil: 3 fault claims for parking related incidents in the last 18 months left me with hobsons choice on my insurance renewal last year.

Incident 1: Reverses into Beech tree at top of our drive Â£1000+
Incident 2: Clips Volvo in work car park - small scratch to our bumper, Â£1000+ repairs to Volvo
Incident 3: Scrape down side of car / dent (parking next to bush)

So shes not fussy, she's happy to scrape any part of the car.

The 325d with a remap might be rather interesting .... and I'll ask if the 204 is coming to the 3 series anytime soon

CuTTsy, yep, the TT will go.

But depending on finances (and since I have a job again) I am tempted by a Mk1 TTR on a limited miles policy for the sunny days!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Gary - I thought the 3/525d engine was twin turbo?
> 
> I've not investigated it, but just after I bought mine, I read a post on E60 saying that if you can't get the 535d then the 525d was the next best bet as it was twin turbo and the 530d was just a single. :?


No its single turbo and is to the 330d as the 110VWtdi was to the 130 VWtdi ie firmware.

all current BMW 3.0ds have same 90/84 bore/stroke and 2993 capacity.

325d and 330d have same single turbo but run diff ECU map so 325d can meet various emissions and german market HP-based tax breaks. 335d has variable twin turbos plus diff comp ratio etc

197hp/400nm
231hp/500nm
286hp/580nm

the previous 525d was a 2.5 six, now dropped.

BMW obviously working on ecomonies of scale as the x30i and x25i petrol now are both 3.0L too as they have been in the US for few years. But confusingly there is a 2.5l six 523i.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> CuTTsy, yep, the TT will go.
> 
> But depending on finances (and since I have a job again) I am tempted by a Mk1 TTR on a limited miles policy for the sunny days!


That's a shame had a similar situation with my TVR apart from my little one being really little... It's hard giving up the "fun" car. Hopefully you will be able to get the TTR...


----------



## Whitter45 (Sep 21, 2005)

the 325 and 330 are the same engine but it is not just the map that different

the 2.0 Twin Turbo is an excellent motor as is the 2.0 Turbo although the starght six provides power over a wider range and is much smoother and quieter


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

No what you really need is a 335d and then get it down to DMS for a remap - there won't be a lot that can keep up with you then !

The 325d seems to be a great compromise but I would imagine that will go soon as I believe they will be putting the twin turbo 4 pot (323d) in the facelift car later this year/


----------

